# bleeding during stims



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning, 

I am sorry if this post has tmi!!

I had my baseline scan on Tuesday and was told to start injecting that night with menopur. I was right at the end of my period during my scan so was not concerned.  Wednesday and Thursday I carried on spotting brown old blood so thought it was definitely on its way out, however yesterday ( Saturday) I have started bleeding again with what looks like red, fresh blood. I had a blood test on friday and was told to keep on my higher dose of menopur instead of reducing down and now with the bleeding I am really worried it is not working. I have another scan tomorrow but could hardly sleep through worrying last night. Has this happened to anyone here? Do you have any advice?? Thank you xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you still on your down regards drugs as well? I was doing dr injections at the start of my stimms or a couple of days as I was on the follicular protocol and had the same I was worries senseless and brought it up with one I the nurses and she apologised profusely and was really embarrassed thy no one had told me this was perfectly normal!
Call your clinic and ask them and they should b able to explain it to you

X
Ducky


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello I went for a meeting with my clinic and I asked the question about bleeding during stimms and got told it isn't an issue as long as the scans show a number of eggs. Hopefully your endo will b correct size too when ET is due. I know that's not great advice but fingers crossed everything else is going to plan xxx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for your replies, no I am not on down reg drugs whilst stimming, I had one injection of gonapeptyl on the 25th July, everything I read on 'dr google' is telling me that my cycle may be cancelled, I really need to stop googling!! I am much lighter this morning so hopefully it is coming to an end. I have a scan tomorrow so will let you know what happens. I am due for EC next week sometime, it just says W/C 25th Aug. Thanks again xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Gemma,

How did you et on at your scan? Are they happy with your lining?

Hope all is progressing well

X
Ducky


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Ducky,

My scan went ok. My lining was 7 1/2 I'm not sure how thick they like it to be. I had 37 follicles!!!!!! 20 on the right and 17 on the left, only 2 of those were ready though so back for another scan tomorrow, I am still spotting though but the nurse didnt seem to concerned. I'm still a little nervous though! 

How are you? X


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Gemma,

Glad eveything is good, 37 follies is pretty impressive! I ended up with 40 eggs collected in my last cycle so don't worry your not a freak or anything, just make sure you keep drinking plenty of water and keep moving around as much as you can to try and stave of the dreaded ohss. Try not to worry about the spottin as long as its strting to calm down and the nurses aren't concerned you'll be grand.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

X
Ducky


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ha thanks Ducky, I was starting to worry that I was a bit of a freak of nature lol. Wow, 40 eggs is amazing and I see you are pregnant with twins, how exciting, I hope that happens to us! Will let you know how I get on tomorrow x


----------



## shaza14 (Jul 29, 2014)

hello ladies,   

I am new to all this and I am having a panic attack   I started stimulation on Monday with menopur 150 units and was told to continue with buserelin 0.2 mls.  I had a call from the clinic yesteday after i had a blood test to increase menopur to 225 units and stop buserlein. i woke up today cramping like menstrual cramps and bleeding !!! i had to go for another blood test in morning and i called my clinic to inform them but no one got back to me yet   
Plz help   is that normal !!! I was reading Gemma's previous post and i think i have similar symptoms as urs. was everything ok with u at the end?   am so worried i am not sure if they r going to cancel this cycle


----------



## lazpa15 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi ladies
I know this is an old post but I am now in that situation: I stated stimming last wednesday and since the very first injection I started bleeding as AF was here again
I went today for my day 6 scan and they said "nothing was growing" and the bleed was not normal...
What was the out come for you
I am so stressed and concerned


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi lazpa, 

I was bleeding whilst stimming and there was no growth, my cycle was cancelled, they said the stims were not high enough. Have you had any news? Although devastating to have a cycle cancelled, it's better than going through egg collection for nothing. Xx


----------



## lazpa15 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Jfizz
My cycle was also cancelled... only on day 13 of stimms i had one folly measuring 8.5mm
 they also said 300miu wasn't enough for me and that was better to try again starting at 450 
i decided to rest one cycle before starting stimms again and am now waiting for my period to start  (hopefully in 2 weeks but my cycles are sooooooooooo irregular!)
this is going to be my 2ond and last try before moving to egg donation, I wish there would be a miracle but I am losing my hope now
What did you do? at what point are you at now? (I have been disconnected from all this fertility world. My mind and body needed a rest)


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Lazpa, 

Sorry to hear that, but fingers crossed they will get the dosage right for you next time. Our main problem is male factor, we have been advised that our only option now is a sperm donor but we don't want to do that so trying to move on without children. Fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## lazpa15 (Feb 19, 2015)

waw JFizz
I am so sorry to hear that!
I totally understand how hard must that be for you... even though I know that creating a family goes much further than genes for me is also difficult to face the egg donation option and I would do it mainly for my DH than for myself, even though being a woman you still have an essential role in the creation of this baby's life, my baby wont look like me or my parents (both sadly gone too soon) and its something about your wish of belonging to this chain of life that is not there, but I believe you can transmit your family and personal values by raising and caring for someone, no matter where his/hers genes come from
Have you considered adoption? I think (and hope!) all this hesitation will disappear when i'll hold my baby and eggs and sperm cells wont matter anymore
Sorry if my post is too confusing! I was trying to share deep emotions that I don't have very clear myself
Of course life without children is a very respectable option (i have been thinking about it my self) and probably acceptance can make people happier than forcing something that is not meant to be in someone's life 
I wish you all the best in your journey and thank you for sharing your tribulations


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

It's difficult isn't it, for me the genetics is important, think I also feel that it's not fair on DH if the child is genetically mine but not genetically his. He says he is happy to do whatever I want but don't know if this is true or if he just feels he can't say no. Sadly because I have PCO and respond strangely to stims I have been told I would have to have IVF even with donor sperm which sort of makes it an easy decision as after 5 attempts I've had enough and don't think I would want to fork out all that money for something I don't really want. Adoption may be an option in the future and sits more comfortably with me, but not now, we need a break, need to focus on us. Luckily for us we have plenty of time to consider that in the future. I will look out to see how you get on, good luck honey. Xx


----------

